# Fischereischein Hamburg



## jochen2711 (20. September 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich habe mal eine frage, ich habe als jugendlicher und halb erwachsener ständig geangelt, ich hatte auch einen angelschein, genauso wie es sein sollte...

nun habe ich nach jahren das hobby angeln wieder für mich entdeckt und bin etwas erschrocken darüber, dass ich jetzt eine pürfung machen muss. das heißt nicht, dass ich dafür kein verständnis habe, im gegenteil, es ist sehr wichtig...

ich habe nun einen online test gemacht, wie es um mein anglerwissen steht und war damit sehr zufrieden. meine frage ist nun, da ich den angelschein schon vor 1991 hatte, frage ich mich, ob ich die ganze prüfung tatsächlich nochmal machen muss. kann mir jemand dazu informationen geben? oder kann ich das umgehen?

ich danke dafür!

mit besten gruß
jochen2711


----------



## Stefan6 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

Würde da mal anrufen und nachfragen   http://www.asvhh.de/  #h


----------



## Torskfisk (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

Moin moin Jochen,
also wenn ich die Richtlinien in Hamburg richtig verstehe, dann kannst du mit deinem "alten" Jahresfischereischein zum Bezirksamt laufen und für 5,- Teuronen einen Schein für das laufende Jahr kaufen!
Sollte es anders sein dann korrigiert mich bitte!


----------



## jochen2711 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

das klingt gut, wenn ich jetzt noch den schein hätte, wäre dies vermutlich kein problem, wie ist es wenn ich den nicht mehr besitze... immerhin liegen dazwischen ca. 17 jahre...

bin ich da registriert? wenn ja gehe ich da am montag sofort hin...


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

...also - wenn Du mal einen Schein hattest, dann hast Du doch zumindest als "halb-Erwachsener" auch mal eine Prüfung abgelegt, oder???

Wo ist denn Dein Schein heute und was war es für einer???

Die Bescheinigung über die erfolgreich bestandene Prüfung verfällt nicht und ermöglicht Dir ein Leben lang, damit bei der zuständigen Behörde wieder einen Angelschein ausstellen zu lassen!

...irgendwo dürfte es auch Unterlagen geben, die belegen, dass Du die Prüfung einmal hoffentlich erfolgreich abgelegt hattest - das sollte reichen!

Ohne abgelegte Prüfung (denkbar nur, wenn Du einen Jugendfischereischein im Kindesalter hattest, den es bis zu einem gewissen Alter auch ohne Prüfung gab!...regional unterschiedlich!!!) mußt Du wohl ran, denn Prüfung muß sein!

Good Luck,

Ernie


----------



## Torskfisk (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

Wenn du "nur" den normalen Jahrsfischereinschein hattest und jetzt nicht mehr besitzt, dann hast du................viel Pech gehabt!!! Der wurde nicht registriert oder Buch darüber geführt. Somit "darfst" du dann also erstmal die Fischereiprüfung ablegen um wieder in den Genuß zu kommen! Es gibt in Hamburg und Umgebung allerdings recht gute Angebote, auch Wochenendlehrgänge für ca. 75,- Teuronen, musst mal die Tagespresse bzw. Angelzeitungen studieren, ASV Overhaken bietet ab und an was an.....


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

...aber es wurde meines Wissens immer über die erfolgreich abgelegten Prüfungen Buch geführt - aber wo das archiviert wird, dass weiß der Geier!

Ernie


----------



## jochen2711 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Fischereischein Hamburg*

tja da fragst du mich was ernie,

das weiß ich beim besten willen nicht mehr, ich werde zunächst mal bei dem asvhh anrufen und fragen was da sache ist. das mit der prüfung finde ich auch absolut richtig, denn es geht um tierschutz und verantwortungsbewusstes angeln, brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren...

kann ich denn auch eine prüfung ablegen ohne den kurs zu besuchen, immerhin ist es auch frage der zeit und auch des geldes... sorry für meine etwas naiven fragen aber ich bin solange raus, da möchte ich um gottes willen nichts falsches machen...

ich danke euch aber schonmal für die ratschläge, freut mich sehr, gleich so eine resonanz zu bekommen... !


----------

